# Need help with kubota rtv plow



## bobcatnstl (Aug 10, 2012)

So I have been looking for a plow for our rtv 900 for a while and I came across this on craigslist it is 6ft wide so I figured it would work perfect for it so I went and looked at it tonight and it is in great shape so I went ahead and bought it. Now the question is how to mount it. I am thinking about making the mount so it slips in the 1inch receiver on the front of the rtv but doing that has me worried if my plan of using a winch to lift it would work since there wont be much of an angle from the winch to the plow A frame. I figured I would see if anyone had any other ideas? and I don't know what brand plow it is so if anyone can help with that it would be appreciated too. Thanks, Nick


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That looks like a old Meyer homeowner version for a mid size truck. It looks to be missing the angle cyls. How do you plan on angling the blade? It's going to float around without anything to lock it in place. You will have your work cut out for you trying to fab that to fit and function right. I'm thinking a winch will not work very well on a plow that large and heavy. You will be constantly plagued with cable failure using a winch to lift it.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

ALC-GregH;1558891 said:


> That looks like a old Meyer homeowner version for a mid size truck. It *looks to be missing the angle cyls.* How do you plan on angling the blade? It's going to float around without anything to lock it in place. You will have your work cut out for you trying to fab that to fit and function right. I'm thinking a winch *will not work very well on a plow that large and heavy*. You will be constantly plagued with cable failure using a winch to lift it.


*ALC is right *there used to be 2 cyl. on that plow...
My only fear is that the A-Frame is too long for that application. Could be wrong though.

As for the angling thats not really a problem if you're not too lazy.. A manual angle application would be hard to fab up. I would add 2 chains to either side of the plow. The a hook on both sides of the A-Frame. When you want to angle right, short chain the right chain and hook it to the A-Frame. An vise Versa.

Also as far as the mount all you need are 2 brackets that the plow can hook into then a Large Push bar that the plow can rest on.
Are you a welder?

Does that RTV have hydros?


----------



## bobcatnstl (Aug 10, 2012)

BigBoyPlowin;1559006 said:


> *ALC is right *there used to be 2 cyl. on that plow...
> My only fear is that the A-Frame is too long for that application. Could be wrong though.
> 
> As for the angling thats not really a problem if you're not too lazy.. A manual angle application would be hard to fab up. I would add 2 chains to either side of the plow. The a hook on both sides of the A-Frame. When you want to angle right, short chain the right chain and hook it to the A-Frame. An vise Versa.
> ...


Ya the Plow is already set up for a manual angle it has a pin that you can pull out and angle it and then put the pin back in to lock it in place so that is already taken care of. The weight of it does have me a bit concerned so I was thinking of cutting the top 3-2 inches off of it and moving the top bar down but then that means i would have to find different springs so Im not to sure about that yet. Another thought I had was to get 2 heavyduty springs and mount them to the A frame and then to the rtv so it would take some of the stress off the winch. I was thinking it was an older meyer too but I wasnt sure This is my first real plow besides the little one on my timberwolf which I dont even count as a plow lol. Yes the rtv does have hydros and that was another thought I had to get a cylinder and make a lift with that but thats going to cost alot more so Im not sure what I am going to do. And yes I do weld I just dont have a very good welder so Im kinda Leary of welding it myself but I probably will end up doing it.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Maybe look into one of these?










Or one of these?


----------



## bobcatnstl (Aug 10, 2012)

ALC-GregH;1559271 said:


> Maybe look into one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have looked into them and the boss plows for it but I just cant afford one for the bit of plowing I will be doing.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

if i were you i would try to find an old plow mount for a jeep or something and take off that front brush guard and then fab something up strong that will work and hydro is the way to go unless you want to make some sort of hanging pulley system for your winch


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

a simple hydro lift wouldnt be too expensive... I'd go on ebay and find a used one. I saw one as low as $20 bucks.. that was just over a 5 min search.


----------



## bobcatnstl (Aug 10, 2012)

BigBoyPlowin;1559516 said:


> a simple hydro lift wouldnt be too expensive... I'd go on ebay and find a used one. I saw one as low as $20 bucks.. that was just over a 5 min search.


Do you mean like a normal plow lift? or what?


----------



## bobcatnstl (Aug 10, 2012)

BigBoyPlowin;1559516 said:


> a simple hydro lift wouldnt be too expensive... I'd go on ebay and find a used one. I saw one as low as $20 bucks.. that was just over a 5 min search.


Do you mean like a normal plow lift? or what?


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

bobcatnstl;1559593 said:


> Do you mean like a normal plow lift? or what?


Any Hydro Cylinder will do.. i saw this.. not too expensive.. but fabrication would ne necessary 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORO-AEREAT...449?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416f9cdd29


----------

